# Mudding Your Blind



## Buck1009 (Apr 10, 2013)

do you really need to mud a new layout blind if so why is it needed and how often do you need to


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Paint it flat brown or to whatever color is needed.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mudding your blind is very necessary and needs to be done only once though. Takes a 5 gallon pale and fill it up half with black dirt and the half with water. Mix it to make a soupy mud then completely cover your blind. Leave it in the sun for about an hour then crumble all of it off. If you really want it to to be shine proof buy some blind paint.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Mudding your blind is crucial to having it match with the terrain your trying to hunt on. Different areas have different types of soil obviously so where ever your hunting you may have to re-mudd your blind to match that specific area. I mudd my blind a couple times a year. You can't make a blind look crappy enough. the muddier and crappier that thing looks, the better it will look in the field for sure. The best blinds are the ones that have the miles on them. I used to leave mine sit outside all winter long and spring so the snow and the sun can do it's damage.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes it is needed.

The directions on how to do it by Bird Slayer is 100% correct. What field general stated is 100% correct. You need it to match the area you are hunting. I don't do mine twice a year like field general. But I do it once a year or every other year depending on the use and if I am traveling to hunt.

But a worn, muddy blind fits in great once you stubble the crap out of it. Here is another rule of thumb.... If you think you did a good enough job of stubbling your blind.... keep adding more. Then you will be completely covered.


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Chuck Smith said:


> Yes it is needed.
> 
> The directions on how to do it by Bird Slayer is 100% correct. What field general stated is 100% correct. You need it to match the area you are hunting. I don't do mine twice a year like field general. But I do it once a year or every other year depending on the use and if I am traveling to hunt.
> 
> But a worn, muddy blind fits in great once you stubble the crap out of it. Here is another rule of thumb.... If you think you did a good enough job of stubbling your blind.... keep adding more. Then you will be completely covered.


I know I'm right


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Flat black paint and dirt work well too. Spray and area and put the dirt on like they do with glitter. I do this over a muddied blind. Maybe overkill but I can hide in a picked bean field and never be seen.


----------



## Arm67ando (Jun 17, 2013)

and the sun can do it's damage.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

fieldgeneral said:


> Mudding your blind is crucial to having it match with the terrain your trying to hunt on. Different areas have different types of soil obviously so where ever your hunting you may have to re-mudd your blind to match that specific area. I mudd my blind a couple times a year. You can't make a blind look crappy enough. the muddier and crappier that thing looks, the better it will look in the field for sure. The best blinds are the ones that have the miles on them. *I used to leave mine sit outside all winter long and spring so the snow and the sun can do it's damage.*


DAMAGE being the operative word here. Why would you want to leave your blind in the sun where UV rays can and WILL weaken and deteriorate the fabric? Mist it with some Krylon Fusion in your choice of brown/dirt color, mud it-it's your personal preference. Either way, unless you're in a bare, chizzle plowed field, you still need to stubble it, making ANY color you put on the blind short of neon pink moot.


----------

